

Why I'm not supporting OS X - fpgeek
https://plus.google.com/107370779337689020644/posts/8SWfTAtS8LX

======
MaysonL
If you're going to submit humour to HN, it should be better humour than this.
Flagged.

------
jameswyse
Not a very funny joke.. It is a joke right? Right?

